
Ubuntu Touch Ported To Galaxy S3 - stevewillensky
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/02/ubuntu-touch-ported-to-galaxy-s3/
======
josteink
As far as I can tell, the "Ubuntu Touch" bit is just a generic set of ARM-
binaries running on top of a standard Android Linux-kernel without the
traditional Android GUI, user-land and bits which the _user_ normally
interacts with. HAL, drivers and all that which interacts with the actual
hardware still comes from the Android-base.

This means that most devices which already has a open-source Android-
implementation (like AOSP or Cyanogenmod) can easily have the Android user-
land ripped out and Ubuntu thrown in on top instead. Right now that is a
_shitload_ of devices.

As far as that makes Ubuntu its "own" OS or not might be a interesting
discussion (1), but it's definitely a pragmatic solution and has clearly paid
off with regard to getting a product to market.

(1) The same discussion can clearly be had for Android vs Linux. (2)

(2) Which in retrospect gives us the interesting case of a standard Linux
(Ubuntu touch) built on top of a non-standard Linux (Android) to emulate a
standard Linux (Ubuntu) in the first place. Turtles all the way down :)

~~~
Shorel
How is Android kernel not a standard Linux ?

Ubuntu and Android simply share the Linux kernel. I don't see any preposterous
about it.

~~~
AndresNavarro
I suppose he meant Android is not what Stallman would call GNU/Linux (and
could actually be called Android/Linux if you will). See
<http://www.gnu.org/gnu/gnu-linux-faq.html#linuxsyswithoutgnu>

~~~
mtgx
And Ubuntu is? Last I checked Stallman hated Ubuntu, and told everyone to stop
using it.

~~~
CrazedGeek
It's still the GNU userland on top of the Linux kernel, whether he likes it or
not.

~~~
derekp7
This is the one thing I don't understand about the GNU/Linux thing. Doesn't
calling it GNU/Linux imply that it is derived from the GNU/FSF philosophy? To
me it would make sense if another term can be coined to refer to systems that
have a GNU base, yet go against GNU's goals, yet still credit the GNU project
for its contributions. (I hope I'm not re-igniting the bad parts of the
GNU/Linux debate).

------
ElliotH
Describing the S3 as an 'aged' phone seems a bit extreme given its successor
is not released yet! But its good to see that Ubuntu Touch runs on a good
selection of devices. I'm excited to try it out.

~~~
yareally
Reading the Android forums, I see users refer to phones barely 6 months old as
being out of date and year old phones as antiques. I find that puzzling as
they're most likely not doing anything that requires the latest device out
there (they're not modding/developing, just end users that want latest shiny
toy). If their phone isn't getting OS updates, then it at least has some
weight, but I've seen users calling Nexus phones that as well.

I guess it's a hobby for some to trade in phones every few months. I'd rather
have a top of the line PC than play Angry Birds with a 500ms faster load time
with the next phone iteration.

Also, where are the source links on this blog? I have some gripes about most
of the Android blogs for their reporting style, but this one can't even
provide a link to where the mentioned ROMs are. For anyone that is interested,
you can find the Verizon Galaxy S3 Ubuntu ROM here[1]. No working radios for
phone calls or data and not worth using past trying it for the sake of
testing. I don't recall seeing anything for any other S3 variants though, but
any of the North American ones should have minimal changes at the most.

[1] [http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39299-romwip-ubuntu-touch-
on-d2vz...](http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39299-romwip-ubuntu-touch-on-d2vzw-dev-
previewphantom-022213/)

~~~
geon
> I find that puzzling as they're most likely not doing anything that requires
> the latest device

> I'd rather have a top of the line PC

It's a status symbol, so just _having_ it is the end goal. But on one will see
it if it stays at home. A phone is much easier to carry around and flash to
your friends.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> > _I'd rather have a top of the line PC_

> _It's a status symbol, so just having it is the end goal. But on one will
> see it if it stays at home. A phone is much easier to carry around and flash
> to your friends._

Images of people carrying giant gamer PCs around on their shoulders like
boomboxes... oO;

------
Sarkie
Pft. S3.

Nexus One is an 'aged' phone.

<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2164616>

------
kdude63
Too bad my shit phone hasn't had CM ported to it, so I can't try it out.

~~~
mtgx
Yeah, it's best to get one of the more "open" devices if you want support from
the community for a long time, and it helps if it's higher end, too, but even
if it's low-end it should at least be a popular one.

For example, Galaxy Ace and LG Optimus One were very popular, and they're
getting even the latest version of Android for them with CM. And last I
checked JB was very fast on them. I also have JB on my own HTC Legend, which
was also one of the most locked down phones ever. I went through a lot of
trouble, and even had it "bricked" (not final) while trying to unlock it. But
now I run a JB CM10 rom on it pretty well.

